# 98 big bear snorkel...?



## Bigscotty732 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm about to do a snorkel on my 98 big bear I'm just looking for some ideas from people that's done it... Just curious how people have had it coming out of the air box.. Anyone have pics?? Or anything thanks


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

I dont have any pics but u can make it come straight out the air box with a couple 45s and a couple 90s and make it come up in front of handle bars ....my buddy has a 96 big bear but he did nut buster style snorkel but before u had it coming out in the front racks

---------- Post added at 12:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------

Here ya go man http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2890


----------



## Bigscotty732 (Aug 1, 2013)

Is there a male end that comes outta the air box?? I'm just wondering how to seal the pipe around the box


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes u should be a male end tht is part of the air box ....just get a rubber coupling from lowes


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Should be. I snorked an older one several years ago for a friend, was pretty easy... I used the stock rubber hose coming out of the box, and just cut it down to where I needed it to be, and ran the PVC from there.


----------



## Bigscotty732 (Aug 1, 2013)

Great cant wait to get it done thanks guys


----------

